# Problems with links



## hamis (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi.I am new to this forum.There is some problems,i can't see links for videos (Ie and opera)!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

strange one that, can you tell us any more about the problem??


----------



## hamis (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry,it works now!Maybe registration was a bit slow.


----------

